# polarized sunglasses



## Specknreds (Apr 10, 2010)

It is hard to beat Costa Del Mar Green or Blue Mirror lens for flats fishing. They are $$$$$$. If you ever try a pair, they will ruin you. You will never want any others IMO.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 11, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> It is hard to beat Costa Del Mar Green or Blue Mirror lens for flats fishing. They are $$$$$$. If you ever try a pair, they will ruin you. You will never want any others IMO.



I agree, Costas are hard to beat. Green or Blue Mirror is great. I just bought a pair of Siver Mirror Blackfin 580s and I absolutely love them. You can save a bundle if you get them on ebay, just make sure its a reputable seller you buy from. Go to bass pro and find exactly what you want, and then find them on ebay. I saved over $100 on mine.


----------



## redbug (Apr 11, 2010)

Ocean waves are another great company that has awesome glasses I have 2 pair and love them..
again they are a bit expensive.


----------



## redbug (Apr 12, 2010)

I would go with the blue lens for off shore fishing. just realize that the 20 pair will not give you the clarity that the higher quality/price gasses will provide.
I went years getting the cheap walmart glasses until i sucked it up and spent the $$$$$ on a good pair. I couldn't believe what i was missing


----------



## trevormlb (Apr 12, 2010)

I use a brand called Tifosi Optics https://tifosioptics.com/polarized/index.html . They have Fototec Polarized lenses that adjusts for different light levels. I use them in the morning as the sun comes up and they darken as it gets brighter.You can get a pair for about $100. I will only use brown or green polarized lenses for inshore. They show more of the color spectrum and make it easier to see fish.


----------



## kriegersa (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a pair of costa's and they are just awesome, now all I do is freshwater fishing but they still rock the socks off anyother sunglasses that i've had (i've had several)


----------



## Doug (Apr 16, 2010)

boater1234,

Blue mirror = have maxium contrast and color in full sun and eliminate glare.

Green mirror = have good visual acuity for fishing inshore, flats, rivers and streams.

Gray = Great all around for sports on water and land. Keep color saturation and natural contrast in med to bright sun conditions.

Also check out your choice of sunglasses websites for their recomendations.


----------



## bcritch (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been using Costa's for over 20 years. I love them.....


----------



## trevormlb (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't found a style of Costas I like. I live in Florida so I sweat a lot. The Costas that I have seen the nose piece is integrated in the lens frame and sweat pools on the bottom of the lens. So they constantly fog up. I like to use a open bottom lens with an adjustable nose piece. The open bottom lets water/sweat drip off and the adjustable nose piece doesn't divert water onto the lens. I'm sure Costa has something like this but they are all over priced


----------



## trevormlb (Apr 22, 2010)

Brown/Amber


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I like sea strikers they are kind of a step up from the cheaper strike kings. check sportsmans guide


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 23, 2010)

When I was trying to wear contact lenses, I bought a pair of Wiley-X, they had a gasket inside to help snug to the face when running down the lake. Now that I cant wear contacts very well, I have a pair of prescription polarized but I need side blinders or something because light will come through and makes it hard to see at times.


----------



## redbug (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been looking for the name I think that it is h2o something but they sell a set of fishing glasses that have interchangeable lenses that come in a box set for around $50 they aren't they quality of the costa's or ocean waves but are okay and do the job if i find them i will post them


----------



## trevormlb (Apr 23, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> Thanks for the info so u use the brown/amber,that is what i usto use and saw alot but now there are millions of colors.So i see your from melborne how is the fishing over there,i have not gone for over a year, long story but i can't wait to go.I got the boat now i need the motor i'm saving for a new 25hp 2stroke yamaha or 15 or 20 hp tohatsu.The 25 is lighter then both of them and the power to weight ratio is so signifigant.Even know the 4stroke would be the logical thing i love 2strokes and with some good amsoil 2stroke oil there is almost no smoke and idles so much better and no foul plugs,gret stuff.Well thanks for the info.



The Reds and Trout are biting pretty good. One of the guys at my local bait shop "Whiteys" has a 25 hp he's selling. I don't think he wanted much for it. If you're interested call in the afternoon and ask for i think his name is Brendan? 
Whiteys # (321) 724 1440


----------



## You Know (Mar 9, 2011)

Here ya go Red

https://h3opolarized.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?


----------



## RStewart (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone use coccoons?. I'm about to start wearing glasses & was wondering if they are any good. Ike endorses them, but that doesn't always mean anything.


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2011)

I have seen IKE hear on the delaware wearing the cocoons so I guess they are a quality product..
I spent the money and had a pair of ocean waves made with my script


----------



## Mpd165 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hear nothing but positive reviews on the Costa's. I've worn Oakleys since I was 14, so I stick with what I know. It doesnt hurt that I get a 50% discount on them through work either.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 10, 2011)

Mpd165 said:


> I hear nothing but positive reviews on the Costa's. I've worn Oakleys since I was 14, so I stick with what I know. It doesnt hurt that I get a 50% discount on them through work either.



You must be a Police Officer 8) There's some really nice stuff in those catalogs at really good prices. I thought about getting the Oakley Flak Jackets. I found some locally for $80 so I may pick up a pair.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 10, 2011)

My buddy had a pair, yeah I stress HAD as a certain lake here in Indiana now owns them. He accidently flipped them off his face dealing with a bug that got near his eye.  Even though he works at Dicks Sportinggoods and got a killer discount on them, he was mad!!! I tried them when he first got them and I love them, wish I could get a pair right now. Just no money for them.


----------

